# Cream Soap Recipe -no stearic acid



## Christianbeauty (Jul 19, 2012)

Can i make a cream soap without stearic acid? if so can anyone provide a recipe?


----------



## Twiggy (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm just looking for the same answer - anyone can help?


----------



## Radiant_Cow (May 11, 2014)

I don't think you can make cream soap without stearic acid.  It is there to make it thick and whipped (texture wise)...at least that is the answer I have received from others.  I have attempted cream soap with a bar of my handmade soap melted with a bit of water then whipped with extra coconut and corn oil.  It hasn't worked well and I have tried it a few times.  The next time I try I am going to use a preservative as well since there is water in the mix...Good luck!


----------



## Twiggy (May 11, 2014)

Thank you for ur reply


----------



## Saponista (May 16, 2014)

This lady seems to have just added extra coconut oil and shortening with a bit of glycerine. 

http://www.savynaturalista.com/2013/10/03/cream-soap-diy/

Not tried it myself but was researching cream soap last night weirdly enough!


----------



## cmzaha (May 28, 2014)

Saponista said:


> This lady seems to have just added extra coconut oil and shortening with a bit of glycerine.
> 
> http://www.savynaturalista.com/2013/10/03/cream-soap-diy/
> 
> Not tried it myself but was researching cream soap last night weirdly enough!


 
This would not be good for plumbing. Best to make a true cream soap with high stearic acid


----------



## Saponista (May 28, 2014)

I haben't tried either yet but will gladly heed your warning cmhaza and order some stearic to make a proper cream soap.


----------



## FGOriold (May 28, 2014)

I have tried to make cream soap with no stearic acid up front and just using some at the supercream stage.  It will work and you will get a nice thick flowing liquid depending on how much water you add - BUT, it always seems to want to go translucent as it sits over time.  Starts with streaks of translucent soap running through it.


----------



## Twiggy (May 28, 2014)

FGOriold said:


> I have tried to make cream soap with no stearic acid up front and just using some at the supercream stage.  It will work and you will get a nice thick flowing liquid depending on how much water you add - BUT, it always seems to want to go translucent as it sits over time.  Starts with streaks of translucent soap running through it.



Thank you for sharing your experience FGOriold, I will finally get on that project too


----------



## DeeAnna (May 28, 2014)

I can't fathom how that "cream soap" from savynaturalista can actually work as a soap. 

There's way more free fat -- all that coconut oil and hydrogenated veg shortening -- than soap in the recipe. I suspect the soap ends up being more of an emulsifier/solubilizer than a cleanser, so the product is really a water-soluble whipped body butter. 

She says "....didn’t get much of a lather when I used it in the shower (still working on getting a thick lather)..." I expect she's not going to ever solve that problem as long as the recipe uses all that added fat.


----------



## Kelley (May 19, 2017)

A recipe that starts with a shop bought bar of soap isn't one I would have too much confidence in!

I tried a little experiment with liquid soap I had made. It is a high coconut and castor recipe so I whipped it up with shea. 1/4 cup shea and 1 cup liquid soap. It has settled and deflated into a thick creamy liquid soap.  Not what I was going for but it's lovely.


----------

